# Anyone lost weight with pcos and conceived



## sonialouise82

Hey Girls. 

Just wondering if any of you have managed to get pregnant by losing weight with PCOS?

I was nearly 15 stone and i have got down to 13 so far. Im having lap and dye and ovarian drilling in a week and a half and would like to know of any success stories. 

Thanks
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

My supervisor has pcos and she got pregnant after losing weight - well done to you, you're doing brilliantly! I just can't bloody stick to a diet.....


----------



## BabyBubbles

well done you!!

I'm also trying to lose weight with pcos, lost 10lbs in 6 weeks so not going as well as i would have liked and no hint of a bfp!!

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Honeykiss

I was over 20 stone and lost 3 stone and conceived. Unfortunately I M/C at 7 weeks but I live in hope we will get PG again. Waiting to start 3 months of clomid, hoping it will work better this time, tried it before at over 20 stone and 6 BFN's all in a row.

I will be honest and say I was in denial about my weight contributing to my infertility. Just trying to lose a bit more before we start the Clomid again in April/May.

Good luck it is hard, I am struggling at the moment but I will get there agin.

Wendy x


----------



## trickytrouble

Hiya,

yes I was the same, I was 15 stone, got down to 13 stone, then had my IVF referral put forward and was told I had to lose another 3 stone in order to start IVF, lost another stone, had a laparoscopy and ovarian cystectomy (removal of cysts on fallopian tubes), my periods started to come back (once every few months rather than once every year). I got my BFP when I was 10st 5lbs (3 months after my lap) five days before we were due to start IVF (after trying for a baby for many many years).

TTx


----------



## beccacod

Hi, I lost 3 and a half stone, and it hasn't helped me. Perhaps I could do with losing some more but am on Metformin now after doing 2 lots of clomid and 2 lots of Gonal injections, which didn't even touch me. Should be being put forward for ovarian drilling, so fingers crossed. Want to leave IVF until everything else tried as I think only having one go at IVF for free is shocking!!!!

Good luck.xx


----------



## Casper

I lost four stone and after 3 years of trying with the help of clomid and met I got pregnant, I first had a miscarriage but I then concieved again and my daughter is now 10 months. I know its easy to say but dont give up. I actually got pregnant the second time when I had agreed with DH to stop treatment and give up.


----------



## mummyvernon

So heres my story, I knew I had PCOS 5 years ago but it didnt bother me until the time came for me and my husband to start a family. A year and a half ago I came off the pill and the dr put me on metformin. I thought id be pregnant in no time... but no...

My cycle ranged from 3-4 months even with the metformin so how was this ever going to happen?! With only 3 or four chances in the year I knew the chances were slim..

I saw a specialist at the hospital who said I wasnt even ovulating and needed to lose weight. I started on a GI diet in December, and by the beginning of this month I had gone from 15 stone 3 to 12.13! I was also using Agnus Castus for the first half of my cycles to make me more regular and my cycles went to 32-40 days so a big improvement!

As we had been trying for over a year the dr suggested my husband get tested.

We went to get the results together and it wasnt good. We were told his sperm count was 5 million which was ok, and his motility was 50% which was ok, but the number of correctly shaped sperm was 9% which was a big problem. Then we were told that any treatment such as Clomid or IUI would be useless because the sperm just werent the right shape to break the egg. 

It was like a kick in the stomach, so both of us had fertility problems. We did some maths and worked out that about 5 sperm could make it to the egg, out of 5 million... that was like a one in a million chance...

Then, two weeks later I had a bladder infection and BAM... Im pregnant :)

Turns out I had been pregnant when we had got the results. As far as Im aware I have only ovulated once since trying and with all of our problems it has happened. I am 6 weeks now and due in November. I am worried about what could happen, especially since PCOS sufferers are more prone to miscarriage but thought people should hear my story. My little embryo truly is a miracle.

Good luck to everyone trying, I know how hard it can be x


----------

